# Removing Top Speed Limiter



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, I found instructions on how to do this myself, but was wondering if i would get a lot more power taking off. I know I will get more top end power. BTW how much HP would I gain on average?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

The only thing the top speed limiter does is exactly what is says, Limits the top speed. Instead of topping out at 115, you should be able to go faster.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

could you post the step by step thing of removing the top speed limter. That would be cool or just pm me.


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

240sxs1377 said:


> could you post the step by step thing of removing the top speed limter. That would be cool or just pm me.


Yah, I would like to know myself.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In Soviet Russia, Rev Limiter removes you!


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

Sp3c Fyve said:


> In Soviet Russia, Rev Limiter removes you!


lmao :crazy:


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm not in town right now but will post later tonight.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OK. Look for me at the clock tower when the bells ring 3. I'll pass you the microfilm. Remember the code word and wear the red hat. If things go wrong, go to the safe house in Vienna and ask for Vladmir.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sp3c Fyve said:


> OK. Look for me at the clock tower when the bells ring 3. I'll pass you the microfilm. Remember the code word and wear the red hat. If things go wrong, go to the safe house in Vienna and ask for Vladmir.



My advice, stop watching t.v. You'll thank me in the end.


----------



## lue_driver (Jun 5, 2005)

*i thought we were talking about removing the top speed limter...*


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

C1awHamm3r said:


> OK, I found instructions on how to do this myself, but was wondering if i would get a lot more power taking off. I know I will get more top end power. BTW how much HP would I gain on average?


You doing more than 115 in the quarter? Or when you're drifting. Why do you need to go that fast?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah in the quarter and when im drifting. Lol you always need to go faster.


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

no i just want to be able to go that fast when I need too.


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/spdgov.htm


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lue_driver said:


> *i thought we were talking about removing the top speed limter...*



We are, but I just had to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> We are, but I just had to draw the line somewhere.


In Soviet Russia, line draws you!


----------

